# Wheel Woolies



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Anywhere got these in stock yet? 

Or anyone got one they want to give me lol. I fancy trying it out.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna need some soon, I made my own kinda version reasonably cheap and it worked well, and I've got one of simons wool wash mitt for the wheels. But i still want the real deal


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I'm gonna need some soon, I made my own kinda version reasonably cheap and it worked well, and I've got one of simons wool wash mitt for the wheels. But i still want the real deal


I got one of those mitts too but I still fancy a wheel woolie


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only polishedbliss stock them iirc stuart...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

100% worth getting. They are truly brilliant and very versatile. Infact, I still havent used my big EZ i bought at the same time as there hasnt been a need!

If you are in the Edinburgh area you are more than welcome to come borrow them for a period? (a long with any other products/equipment you fancy trying.) :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> 100% worth getting. They are truly brilliant and very versatile. Infact, I still havent used my big EZ i bought at the same time as there hasnt been a need!
> 
> If you are in the Edinburgh area you are more than welcome to come borrow them for a period? (a long with any other products/equipment you fancy trying.) :thumb:


I might take you up on that. It's a big initial outlay but wondering if its worth the money that was all.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I might take you up on that. It's a big initial outlay but wondering if its worth the money that was all.


Not that expensive considering you get 3 brushes. EZ is £20 for the large and £10 for the small.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Worthwhile purchase for sure, very good with NO mess :thumb:

Seems a high price to start with but so far they look unused in the months I've been using them.

Go for it Stu


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I was totally wary of these and their expense to start with. After popping into PB though and having a chat I decided to get some, then forgot them and had to go back. :wall:

Up there with my foam lance to be honest, really versatile as has been mentioned and not all that bad value when you consider what you're getting. The small one is perfect for so many niggly jobs. 

I'm still pretty new to this TBH but these seem pretty awesome to me.

Next door's cat has also taken to snuggling the big one. Worrying.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Are they really that good? I've had a look and I'm in 2 minds over them


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

kempe said:


> Are they really that good? I've had a look and I'm in 2 minds over them


As I said, I'm pretty new to this game/money pit. I can't see me buying anything else though to be honest.

The three woolies are big enough and small enough, if that makes sense, to do everything I've asked in the past month. Only used them on three different cars mind but haven't needed anything else.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xcJohn said:


> As I said, I'm pretty new to this game/money pit. I can't see me buying anything else though to be honest.
> 
> The three woolies are big enough and small enough, if that makes sense, to do everything I've asked in the past month. Only used them on three different cars mind but haven't needed anything else.


Yep I said I didnt need anything else :lol: But it hasnt happend I still keep picking up bits and bobs. I will have to have a think about these


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

You must be a mind reader, I'm sifting through the things I want to buy to pass this nightshift. Too many shiny things to try.

No more brushes though. That's for sure...honest!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xcJohn said:


> You must be a mind reader, I'm sifting through the things I want to buy to pass this nightshift. Too many shiny things to try.
> 
> No more brushes though. That's for sure...honest!


Tell me about it I want it all and I want it now :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have these...and, well they don't do anything better than my £3 wheel brush...

Infact, thinking about it...since they have no bristles, and the small one is still too big for the angle of my spokes, I still need to use my cheap brush...

Maybe better for smaller/different wheels than mine, but when I used them, I never thought "wow, the game has moved on"...and would now need to use at least 2 brushes instead of just 1...can't see how that is a step forward TBH...

I've had my cheap brushes for years now, still perfect and still do the job.....can't say any better than that...

:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Half of these brushes you see look like remarketed bog brushes and paint brushes.

Of course the woolies don't resemble that


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking of getting these before i saw the price of them 
Im sorry but a few bits of plastic tubing with a nob of wool stuck on the end is £40 del !!

A quick search on ebay found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Laser-3pc-Whe...628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item255e998254


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

worth every penny imo - and cheaper i believe than ordering a small and large EZ brush...


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

silverblack said:


> I was thinking of getting these before i saw the price of them
> Im sorry but a few bits of plastic tubing with a nob of wool stuck on the end is £40 del !!
> 
> A quick search on ebay found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Laser-3pc-Whe...628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item255e998254


Free delivery from us.....

And like everything else in life, you get what you pay for. Buy right or buy twice.....


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Are these in stock yet? I have just arrived back home and haven't had a chance to check the website.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Lukewarm said:


> Are these in stock yet? I have just arrived back home and haven't had a chance to check the website.


On Back Order at the moment so you can place your order and go onto the pre-order list: that'll essentially guarantee you a set.

Delivery is scheduled for the early next week all being well (couriers etc)


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've recently just bought the wheel woolies and tried them out last week for the first time. Previously used large EZ brush (which I really liked and lasted me 3 years), and another brush for front of spokes.

The wheel woolies were great to use and the big one I used to clean the rear of the wheels and it was a doddle. Used the small one to get in the little nooks and crannies in some of the spokes that I have. Used the Gerbil wheel brush from CG to clean the front of the spokes. The great thing is there is no splatter. In my opinion worth every single penny.

Thought I would still need the EZ brush, but it's now redundant:doublesho


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.properautocare.com/eifawhwo.html

That's a North American supplier and they seem to be in stock. Shipping to the UK might be huge though.


----------

